# Curves



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Finding the time seems to be the biggest obstacle for most people. You have to MAKE the time, do it for yourself. I really feel lethargic when I miss even 1 day at the gym. I go 6 days a week, usually. I, personally have never attended curves, though we do have them here. I've heard good things about them. (I go to a gym with a pool, for water aerobics) I object to the fact that they are for women only--If there was a men's only gym, women would be snarling and fighting for entry--at least some would (my soapbox  ). But, I also know that for those who are extremely overweight and/or have low self esteem, it can be a lifesaver, so they serve a good purpose :goodjob: . If you're going to attend a gym, you have to decide you're worth the time and effort it takes, and it's worth making that time for yourself.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I have personally never been to curves, but I've raved on other posts about their diet book - it is really great. I bought it at sams club, but it is prob on amazon.com. And the book has an at home curves workout outlined, also. I know know several ladies who go regularly and really like it. Since it is a franchise, I think the quality of the people who run each location would make a difference. I don't think it is very expensive, and around here you can pick up coupons all over the place for free trial memberships. The location my mom goes to is decorated in a very feminine manner, not all shiny and neon like alot of gyms, and they have books on tape that they loan out - I don't know if this is typical or just something they do at that location, but I've listened to several that she has borrowed so a perk for me! She complains about the workout music more and more though - they have an "inspirational" time where they play contemporary christian tunes and she says it is boring and doesn't energize her to work out. 

Anyway - I think if you are buff and want to prepare for body building competition, you will not be satisfied with curves. But if you want a low pressure environment to work out to lose weight and gain health, it is worth a try, by all accounts.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I joined Curves the first time 3 years ago. The same time I joined a Yoga class. Between them and doing Atkins I lost 53 pounds. I am very anti exersize and I got bored doing the same thing, listening to the same music for a year and a half and I dropped out. Last week I rejoined and yes its still boring but I feel better doing it.
I go to curves on the way to work> I work second shift so I work out from 12 to 12:35 I have to be at work by 2pm and its a 20 minute drive from Curves to work. I listen to the radio and eat a no carb bar and a water till I have to punch in.
The work out, itself ,is not that intense but it gets the heart working and uses muscles that I would normally not use. I am fatigued when done but not so much I can't do my job at work for 8 hours. Most of the woman there are my age. I am 54. There are few pregnant ladies and a few new moms but I bet the average age is 50 years old. Is it worth the money? Probably not. I would love to belong to a club where I could bake in a sauna or go for a water arobics class but I do not have the time. We also have a farm to take care of.
Right now our curves is offering a free 1 month member ship. I say try it and see if you like it. Good luck


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

It sounds doggone high to me!! just called. they want $149.00 to sign up--then $29.00 a month after that!! and no trials!
think i'll check into the YMCA program here in town--well, 3 miles away--they only charge $1.50 to $3.00 a session.
or maybe go back to Weight Watchers-- its $12.00 a week there, but advantage to being lifetime member is not having to pay for missed meetings.
I can walk on the treadmill at home-but how does everyone work out the rest of your body?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 5, 2005)

Curves is high...and I paid for it for 1 whole year and used it prolly 20 times. The workout itself is nice....I mean afterall, anyone can do anything for 30 seconds. 

Our YMCA is expensive for membership. For dbf and I to join was like $70/mon. Luckily we could drop anytime and did.

Ughh...have to get back to a plan if I ever expect to lose weight!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking of checking out the YWCA programs.. Not a big program person but thought perhaps once or twice a week would keep me focused on the weight lose. They do have a class for over 50 women. Attended once a few years back and it was quite a work out..to say the least. But good. Would like a swimming exercise but suppose I'm too self conscience of what the "little bikini" would now look like on me.  Perhaps I'll drop the treadmill tonight and get started with that first.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

ceresone said:


> I can walk on the treadmill at home-but how does everyone work out the rest of your body?


Don't want to hijack the thread, but I'd like to answer this question.

I pump my arms while I'm walking on the treadmill...I mean really pump them. I also bring my arms up to shoulder heighth and bring my palms into my chest...then, after I do that for a while, I turn my hands and bring the backs of my hands into my chest. I do this to the same beat that I'm walking to. It sounds silly, but I can feel my arm and chest muscles getting tight and burning. Sometimes I even do a criss cross pattern with my arms to get some twisting action on my waist and torso. I have to be careful with that one, though...it's easy to fall off the treadmill when you're doing that!


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread, but I'd like to answer this question.
> 
> I pump my arms while I'm walking on the treadmill...I mean really pump them. I also bring my arms up to shoulder heighth and bring my palms into my chest...then, after I do that for a while, I turn my hands and bring the backs of my hands into my chest. I do this to the same beat that I'm walking to. It sounds silly, but I can feel my arm and chest muscles getting tight and burning. Sometimes I even do a criss cross pattern with my arms to get some twisting action on my waist and torso. I have to be careful with that one, though...it's easy to fall off the treadmill when you're doing that!


mb, I would love to watch you in action! I was (trying) to use a treadmill at a hotel gym - they had several treadmills smashed together in a row. I wasn't doing anything fancy like you but I did manage to lose my balance, fall off my treadmill and onto the treadmill beside me. I almost took the guy out but he hopped on the side rails just in time.  

As far as gyms go, I have a friend in Chile who got a free trial offer for Curves and she really liked it. I don't know if she's stuck with it or not, though. I have belonged to a YMCA and a local rec center - neither were great for me so I am trying to walk outside for 30 minutes a day.

If you do join, please let us know your experience - there's a Curves near me so maybe it's worthwhile?

/VM


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

via media said:


> mb, I would love to watch you in action! I was (trying) to use a treadmill at a hotel gym - they had several treadmills smashed together in a row. I wasn't doing anything fancy like you but I did manage to lose my balance, fall off my treadmill and onto the treadmill beside me. I almost took the guy out but he hopped on the side rails just in time.  /VM



The question that springs to my mind is: was the guy cute???????? :nana:


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

seacrestkees said:


> The question that springs to my mind is: was the guy cute???????? :nana:


*laughing* Okay, I didn't quite phrase that right...

but to answer your question, I don't know. I was busy turning five shades of red and mumbling apologies while staring at my feet.

Poor me...

/VM


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i don't go to curves, but i joined our local gym (small town). it's not dirt cheap, but spending that money motivates me to get up and go. i get up at 430a and i'm there at 5am for an hour to an hour and 15 min 7 days a week. i do something different every day-there are treadmills, bikes, elliptical trainers, and a stair step machine (which i don't do) as well as weight machines and free weights. i alternate arm and leg days, do different ab exercises daily. i get home by 630a, get the kids up, and we leave for work/school at 730-740.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I've done Curves before and liked it. I stopped due to some life problems but I'm starting back today. My local one is having a food drive and waiving the signup fee for a bag of food. If you want to join ask them when they are doing a special. The first time I joined was with a coupon for free sign up from a different one but they still took it. They seem really willing to waive that signup to get a member.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

just two days ago asked my doc about an exercise program. Her answer was to walk and do strength training every day at home, but if you have to join a program, the one she has seen the most results from was curves. She wasn't big on any program at all, b/c she really believes in manageable lifestyle changes over time, but she said she felt that one was better than most.


----------



## carly (Mar 20, 2003)

I need to lose some weight---no numbers-----and I practice yoga, plates and general floor work that i did as a dancer years ago. i am prety flexible, but still have this gut and hips thing going on. I lift free weights for 20 min each session also. When I work out I am at it for one hour. I feel so much better! Then I end up having to skip as I have something else to do that day or to go or whatever, you guys know what I mean.

Spring is here now and I am determined to get if off-----no if ands of BUTTS about it!

Wish me luck.....


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been a Curves member for about 2years. I go faithfully (almost!) three times a week. I enjoy the friendly and supportive atmosphere-doesn't matter if you are overweight and out of shape. Probably not the toughest workout you could get-but you can pretty much go at your own pace. my only compliant is that there is not much to work the abdominal muscles.

Their weight loss plan is good also-I stuck with it for about 2months last year and lost about 15 lbs. I have NEVER been able to stick with a diet that long before!

My Curves often runs specials that waive that $149 initiation fee, or cut it in half. I don't think the $29 per month is too much...that's less than $2.50 per workout for me.

good luck with whatever excercise program you choose. I feel so much better when than before....I actually look forward to working out!


----------

